# 1973 Traveline Motorhome restoration help



## MattDogggg (Mar 6, 2005)

I recently received a 1973 Traveline International motorhome, fully original, everything works! Even came with the original Onan generator with very low hours and under 30000 miles. It ahd been parked for many years, and it aged very well! My questions are these...
I am in the process of ripping out the green shag carpeting and goin to put in new carpet. the floor underneath is just bare wood, and I have heard that using black felt paper (like the kind you use under shingles on your roof) work best under the carpet and pad. Do i use tack strips or simply staple the carpet in like they did when it was new?
What works best to seal the top from water damage? They had a tarp on the top to help, but water has seemed so seep in everywhere.
Do I need to worry about mold under the roof line and where do I go to get replacement padding for the couches and seats.
Any help is greatly appreciated!
Matt


----------



## Gary B (Mar 6, 2005)

1973 Traveline Motorhome restoration help

Hi Matt, welcome to the forum  , there a number of products for the roof, I like the Dyco line, if its seams you need to seal then Dyco 20/20 Dyco 890 is also good for seams or you can coat the entire roof with it, or for doing the entire roof area there is Dyco 880 white elastomeric roof coating. As for the carpeting I wouldn't mess with the felt paper just put the carpet down and stapleing would be the easiest. As for replacements for the couch and chairs check with a local upholstery shop. Hope this helps and have fun with the restoration and camping.    :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2008)

RE: 1973 Traveline Motorhome restoration help

i also have a 1973 traveline,do you have pics,I could send you pics of mine,it has ih running gear 392 engine and the green interior,it's 21'
jim


----------



##  (Jan 22, 2010)

RE: 1973 Traveline Motorhome restoration help

1973 Traveline Motorhome


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 23, 2010)

Re: 1973 Traveline Motorhome restoration help

Oh boy ....


----------



## jolvh2 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm looking at purchasing a 24 ft International.  Anything I need to know before purchase?  What should I look at?  I'm heading down to take a look tomorrow.  I have some really bad pics that show the green shag and he says it needs a power steering belt, battery, starter, and the exhaust is rusted.....


----------



## C Nash (Apr 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum jolvh2.  You need to post this as a new post so maybe more will see it.  I am assuming that this is a MH.  If battery and starter are bad I am guessing you want be able to hear it run. Just look for any signs of water damage.  Probe for soft spots in floor , wall and ceiling. Doubt that you will be able to determin if any of the appliance, plumbing etc work.  Best to assume they dont. Dont know what the price is but I sure wouldn't invest much in it. JMO


----------

